# New to forum, been reading a lot



## InfiniteMorning (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi everybody, this is my first post on this forum. I've been reading a lot of what other people are going through and the advice given back.

Seems like a lot of what I've been going through is not uncommon; usually I'm the one giving the advice - people are always coming to me, which is fine - but I'm really in a place in my life where I feel lost and alone, it helps to see that I'm not truely alone (although I am in the immediate sense of course) and hopefully just talking about it will draw out some thing valuable I can take with me.

I'm not ready to spill my heart and mind out to you right this second, because I tend to over explain things and need to make sure that I can express something so compicated as eloquently as possible.

But I do know that my marital issues are stacked and compounded; I see people considering, or even getting a divorce, over just one dimension of what I'm going through. Gotta admit I'm not optimistic, not sure i want to keep going - maybe I'm looking for validation of what I've already come to decide subconsciously or maybe the angel on my shoulder is telling me to keep trying - I've only been married for a year...


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Keep reading and then start posting. Everybody's situation is different. Most posters can only reply based on their own experience. Take what you want from the responses and chalk the rest up as anger or bitterness. 
I was amazed at what I found when I signed up here a year and half ago. Unfortunately I was in such a fog myself that I didn't recognize this place for what it is.


----------



## asdfjkl (Sep 26, 2015)

The forum helps to get some perspective on your problems. But do not believe this to be the sole truth.

I suggest reading more and when you are ready, share your story. But the way you describe your situation so far, I suggest to see a councellor. He/she may help you on a professional level.

This board will be able to assist you to bear the pain, to find some ideas that may or may not help or to just lighten the load on your mind. This is extremely helpful.

But you should not solely rely on the advice given here.

Regards

asdfjkl


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

IM, I joined back in Dec. Started posting in other threads based on my experiences and learned who can help. I really grew to respect the advice here. It took me three months (this weekend) before I was ready to spill my guts. I have been in a fog.

The people here are awesome. I learned who are the heavy hitters with good advice. Fortunately for me they showed up to help (still helping) and are hitting me with the 2x4s that I need.

I suggest you post what you can and are comfortable in the initial post. Then as replies come in you will more of the story in your thread. The story will develop and you respond back to the replies you get. That is why I am doing.

What I learned is that the folks here have seen it all. Your story may not be as unique as you think and there are folks here that can help.

Good luck.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry you're here


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome to the board. You will find lots of support and help here. I'm sorry you are going through tough times right now, but hopefully you can find some peace soon.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome, InfiniteMorning.


----------

